# Е.Дербенко " Очи чёрные"



## Olgasacha2007 (12 Фев 2013)

Может быть у кого то есть такие нотки? Помогите пожалуйста))


----------



## milongo (12 Фев 2013)

Партитура есть


----------



## Olgasacha2007 (12 Фев 2013)

рукописная?


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Авг 2016)

Olgasacha2007/ писал:


> Может быть у кого то есть такие нотки? Помогите пожалуйста


  _Читая  *форум* прошлых лет. страницы *поиска произведений* *:*_        *ВАРИАЦИИ  НА ТЕМУ  ОЧИ ЧЕРНЫЕ * автор: *Евгений Дербенко  *                            *Справка:* *ноты печатные*,формат Pdf(compressed) для* **koroy.24-1699*,к сообщению№1 http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-6864.html   -  *Дмитрий*, обработки *Мартьянова* так и *не* *нашлось*,обращаю Ваше внимание на эти нотки *Е.Дербенко*,на мой взгляд очень интерес.вариант,все просто и здорово.С уважением  - Kosthenko


----------



## Andrey Z. (18 Июн 2017)

milongo писал:


> Партитура есть


Уважаемый коллега, пришлите пожалуйста партитуру Е.Дербенко " Очи чёрные" или скиньте ссылку
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Июн 2017)

пришлите пожалуйста партитуру Е.Дербенко " Очи чёрные" или скиньте ссылку [email protected]                                                                                    мой ответ:   Здравствуйте,Андрей! Пользователь  milongo. последнее посещение:  - февраль 2017г. У меня  есть  вот такая партитура в формате bmp,качество желает,конечно, лучшего...                   C уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## Andrey Z. (20 Июн 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> У меня  есть  вот такая партитура в формате bmp,качество желает,конечно, лучшего...


Игорь, спасибо! Но рукописная уже есть в сети. Хочу себе минусовку забацать a ля "ОРНИ". Благо сейчас есть народные библы от Ильи Ефимова


----------

